# pietta black powder pistol



## TheFenian (Jan 2, 2009)

i bought a pietta black powder revolver from m brother. I was wondering if any body could help me figure out what kind it is. I have narrowed it down to a colt model 1862 police, or a model 1862 new york metropolitan police. i don't know the difference except that the metro was discontinued. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Without seeing it we can't help.


----------

